# Couple of things - communicating with other TiVos and network remote



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Just trying out a new Bolt Vox. It seems to have a great amount of difficulty waking up other Tivos in the house, primarily my Roamio. My Premiere and non-vox Bolt have better success of being awoke, but the Roamio is a real sleeper. Can the VOX do it, especially if the Roamio is in 'Standby' mode?

Next - what do people use the 'Network Remote' setting for?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tvmaster2 said:


> Next - what do people use the 'Network Remote' setting for?


It's controls FTP access. I have it disabled on all my TiVo units.

I never use Standby.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

tvmaster2 said:


> Next - what do people use the 'Network Remote' setting for?


Using the TiVo app on iOS or Android requires Network Remote access, as does kmttg and probably other programs that interact with TiVos through network connections.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

snerd said:


> Using the TiVo app on iOS or Android requires Network Remote access, as does kmttg and probably other programs that interact with TiVos through network connections.


Disable it. See what doesn't work. With TiVo.com, the device preferences has two items to check. The left one still works. Uncheck it and your will see TiVo To Go become i,a,i,a like a Mini. The one on the right doesn't do anything. The left one will remove "Transfer" from your options on TE3 for a program.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> It's controls FTP access. I have it disabled on all my TiVo units.
> 
> I never use Standby.


I've turned OFF Standby on all my Tivo's. It's possible my Harmony remote may be tricking the Roamio into standby when my Activity shuts down, but I instructed the Activity to keep Tivo on at all times. It's mainly the Roamio the VOX has trouble with. I'm thinking crappy, Tivo software coding, but unless someone else shows up with the same problem, it's a mystery. But if the VOX can't wake up a Roamio, I guess I'll have to send it back.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

tvmaster2 said:


> I've turned OFF Standby on all my Tivo's. It's possible my Harmony remote may be tricking the Roamio into standby when my Activity shuts down, but I instructed the Activity to keep Tivo on at all times.


Is there a way to tell if it was in standby due to the Harmony when you switch back to it (I've never used Standby so no idea if the lights all go off or there is a message on coming out of standby or if it just takes longer to wake up)?

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tvmaster2 said:


> I've turned OFF Standby on all my Tivo's. It's possible my Harmony remote may be tricking the Roamio into standby when my Activity shuts down, but I instructed the Activity to keep Tivo on at all times. It's mainly the Roamio the VOX has trouble with. I'm thinking crappy, Tivo software coding, but unless someone else shows up with the same problem, it's a mystery. But if the VOX can't wake up a Roamio, I guess I'll have to send it back.


I learned in another post that the TV power button changed with TE4. With TE3 I can put my Mini into Standby and hit TV power. Now I need to wait for the LED to go out on the Mini or it doesn't enter Standby. I don't know about the host Roamio since it feeds an AVR. I should amend my post: I never use standby on my TE3 Roamio units. Everything else uses Standby.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> It's controls FTP access. I have it disabled on all my TiVo units.


You mean TCP? If I turn the setting off, I can't connect via TCP, so I lose control over wifi which means I'm stuck using IR or RF only. Not cool.

@tvmaster2, assuming you have a Harmony or something like that, go into the device power settings for the Tivo in your Harmony software and pick "always on" or "leave alone" or something to that effect. Otherwise your Harmony will send Standby commands and they will put the Tivo in standby whether you have it enabled or not.

Harmony only controls Tivo over IR, so unless you use some other IP based remote or anything else snerd listed, you can leave Network Remote service disabled.

In any case, Tivo or Live button should wake any Tivo. It might take several seconds though. I never use standby. No good reason to use it, and lots of good reasons not to use it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mdavej said:


> You mean TCP? If I turn the setting off, I can't connect via TCP, so I lose control over wifi which means I'm stuck using IR or RF only. Not cool.


I messed up. I should have said Telnet not FTP. 

Thread/Post: (C133)Temporary Service Connection Issue


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> Is there a way to tell if it was in standby due to the Harmony when you switch back to it (I've never used Standby so no idea if the lights all go off or there is a message on coming out of standby or if it just takes longer to wake up)?
> 
> Scott


The TiVo software has a manual mode, and three levels of standby. I put them all in 'manual'. I believe if the activity turns on and the unit is in standby, TiVo throws up a splash screen about shutting down.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> I messed up. I should have said Telnet not FTP.
> 
> Thread/Post: (C133)Temporary Service Connection Issue


Straight up TCP is heck of a lot easier from a remote. Other remote apps probably don't use Telnet either, just open a TCP socket and send away. I would only do a Telnet session if I had the luxury of doing a lot of scripting. Either way, "Network Remote" has to be Enabled.
https://www.tivo.com/assets/images/.../TiVo_TCP_Network_Remote_Control_Protocol.pdf

But none of this has anything to do with the OP's standby issue. All he really needs to do is fix the device power options like I said.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mdavej said:


> Straight up TCP is heck of a lot easier from a remote. Other remote apps probably don't use Telnet either, just open a TCP socket and send away. I would only do a Telnet session if I had the luxury of doing a lot of scripting. Either way, "Network Remote" has to be Enabled.
> https://www.tivo.com/assets/images/.../TiVo_TCP_Network_Remote_Control_Protocol.pdf
> But none of this has anything to do with the OP's standby issue. All he really needs to do is fix the device power options like I said.


Thank you for the explanation and the link. I love to learn new stuff. I will, however, continue to leave the option disabled.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Thank you for the explanation and the link. I love to learn new stuff. I will, however, continue to leave the option disabled.


Your loss. Kind of nice to be able to type from a phone if you don't have a slide-pro handy. Perfectly harmless unless you've actually mapped that socket to the outside world on your router AND have a static IP, which you would have to go out of your way to do.

I only know the TCP stuff because I painstakingly made a full qwerty remote for Tivo on my phone and had to dig into it pretty deep. The end result turned out very nicely and requires no line of sight on my old Mins or RF pairing or expensive slide-pro remotes that break every few years. Plus you get a few extra goodies like a command that goes directly to your recording list from anywhere.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mdavej said:


> Your loss. Kind of nice to be able to type from a phone if you don't have a slide-pro handy. Perfectly harmless unless you've actually mapped that socket to the outside world on your router AND have a static IP, which you would have to go out of your way to do.


I thought of that too. But I can control my TiVo using the app on my tablet. I could tell my TiVo to start playing a program on the TV from its My Shows. That was cool.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Interesting. If that's really the case, then the Network Remote option doesn't actually work anymore.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mdavej said:


> Interesting. If that's really the case, then the Network Remote option doesn't actually work anymore.


If there was a test, I would love to try it. For now, it's really low on my priorities. It falls into to that list of things still around that no longer do anything but removing them is too scary for TiVo's programmers.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I can easily test it. If I turn it off, my TCP remote should time out and not do anything. I'll give it a try this weekend. I only have Hydra on Roamios and Minis though. No Bolts or TE3.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

mdavej said:


> Interesting. If that's really the case, then the Network Remote option doesn't actually work anymore.


It still works, there is just a newer protocol that apps use. kmttg uses both.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mdavej said:


> I can easily test it. If I turn it off, my TCP remote should time out and not do anything. I'll give it a try this weekend. I only have Hydra on Roamios and Minis though. No Bolts or TE3.


Thanks. No Bolts either.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I tested it. TCP is indeed blocked when disabled, works when enabled.

I would like to use this "new" protocol because TCP is a pain since it allows only one connection at a time. Do you have any details about this? Is it possible to see the kmttg source code?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

As for kmttg: New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mdavej said:


> I tested it. TCP is indeed blocked when disabled, works when enabled.
> I would like to use this "new" protocol because TCP is a pain since it allows only one connection at a time. Do you have any details about this? Is it possible to see the kmttg source code?


I just logged into my Roamio on TE3 using the IP address in IE11 on Win10. I downloaded a program (.TiVo) at my usual 100Mbps. The old NPL and old logo. Is that TCP?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Http, not tcp


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> I just logged into my Roamio on TE3 using the IP address in IE11 on Win10. I downloaded a program (.TiVo) at my usual 100Mbps. The old NPL and old logo. Is that TCP?
> View attachment 36036


What is TE3?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

TiVo Experience 3 (the older UI vs Hydra).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tvmaster2 said:


> What is TE3?


If you can see my signature, there is a link to popular abbreviations.


----------

